# 69 GTO restoration questions



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm back with more questions: Looks like my car was "restored" in 1992. At that time it was color changed from brown/tan/gold to black and white.

They reused as much as possible to keep the cost down and it's time to replace it all again. 

They used PUI, I'm using Legendary - Yes, Skeeter was his name. 



Gold doors... and carpet...





Now on to my questions.

Door panels off... There was no vapor barrier so Im guessing that's why the current door panels look like they are swollen in places - they were getting wet at some point.

QUESTION 1: Did the doors actually come with vapor barriers?



QUESTION #2: I'm assuming since I have power windows there should have been a switch in the back seat areas?



Notice no hole for the rear window switch.



Question #3: I'm assuming the corrosion on the switch pins could make the rear window not work? (among other possibilities)



Question #4: is this the proper backing for the mirror adjustor on the drivers door? It looks like those tabs are supposed to go into slots.



and a parting shot, this is the aftermath of sitting on a disintegrated seat cushion - I'm assuming they were the original because I know the previous owner only drove tis car a few thousands miles and that little used can't do this...



Thanks for any and all replies, I appreciate it. Dan


----------

